# Tal cual se sirve



## acp

Bom dia!  Vcs podrá decirme como traducir esta frase.  No análise nutricional de um alimento fala de:
E.M. 3170 kcal/kg. Tal cual se sirve

É todo o contexto.

Muito obrigada!
ACP


----------



## Vanda

Bom dia Acp,

Na verdade, quem quer saber o que é "tal cual se sirve" sou eu. Como não é português, gostaria que me explicasse o sentido em espanhol para podermos ajudar com o sentido em português.


----------



## acp

Oi, Vanda.  Que dificil o que voce me pede.  Quer dizer alguma coisa como, o que vc olha cuando poe o  alimento no prato OU direito o que vc poe no prato  .  A verdade que nao sei bem, porque no é uma frase dentro de um texto.  Está en esta tabula de características do alimento. Tal vez, tal qual se 
(Disculpe meus erros em português, estou aprendiendo)


----------



## Lusitania

ACP,

Em Portugal geralmente diz-se:

Informação nutricional por ... g. Valor nergético: 3170 Kcal.
Sem conservantes.

Sem conservantes significa algo ao natural.

Será isto?


----------



## Vanda

Ah, entendi. Mais ou menos isto: a porção. 
Seu português vai indo muito bem.


----------



## acp

Agora que vc me diz!  Eu acho que pode ser sem adicionar nada.  Cómo vcs falam cuando vocé poe o alimento na mesa (en espanhol é o verbo servir)?  Porque entao poderia ser: Tal qual se (sirve), quasi igual


----------



## Lusitania

Será por exemplo: Pronto a servir ou Pronto a ser servido?

O seu português está indo muito bem


----------



## acp

Pode ser, sim!  Muito obrigada!  Eu gosto muito deste foro!


----------



## Lusitania

eu também  seja bem-vindo

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Acp,

Talvez seja bom esclarecer uma coisa. Se for como você disse:


> Está en esta tabula de características do alimento


 
Dá para entender que aparece nas características do alimento na embalagem, junto com o valor calórico. Caso sim, então será *a porção*.
Por exemplo: cada porção tem xxxx calorias.

Caso seja um alimento que já vem pronto e é só servir, então é como a Lusitania sugeriu.


> Pronto a servir ou Pronto a ser servido


----------



## acp

Vanda, eu acho que é uma mixtura de ambas coisas.  Está no rótulo do alimento (embalagem seria a mesma coisa, né?), mas é alimento para gatos entao vem pronto e é só servir.  A sugerencia de Lusitania também acho uma boa opcao.

Muito obrigada ás duas 

ACP


----------



## Lusitania

Acp, 

Não será muita caloria para o gato queimar?  tens que lhe dar muito exercicio.

Pronto a servir será talvez o mais adequado.


----------



## Cosmic

No tengo gatos , pero quizás el sentido sea que ese es el valor calórico / % de requerimientos diarios , etc, antes de mezclarlo con leche o algún otro elemento.


----------



## Tomby

"*E.M. 3170 kcal/kg. Tal cual se sirve*" eu entendo: "Tal como contém a embalagem do alimento" ou "Tal como se fornece no mercado" (tradução literal).
Por exemplo se se trata de um alimento que contém arroz integral, chocolate, açúcar, cereais em determinadas percentagens e o resultado final é 3170 kcal/kg, o fabricante está a garantir que a análise nutricional é o indicado. Se o consumidor, por exemplo, depois o aquece, ou o mistura com mel ou com leite, pode variar o resultado final da análise nutricional do produto. 
Eu entendo assim esta frase.
Cumprimentos!


----------

